# Accept ride, few seconds later... "I have a wheel chair"



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

UGH

aren't they supposed to be calling for uberassist or uberaccess or whatever it is?

Didn't even bother replying, just straight up canceled.

Walkers I can deal with. Wheelchairs...that shit is most likely not going to fit in my car.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

At least he let you know right away and you weren’t surprised after arriving. 

5 star pax


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Wheelchairs are generally collapsible.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Tie em to the back and tow.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> At least he let you know right away and you weren't surprised after arriving.
> 
> 5 star pax


Yeah. I'll do those (I have XL). Just as long as the ride was ordered by the pax or a family member. Third party API users (gogo geriatrics, lyft transport system, etc) all get canceled.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Wheelchairs are generally collapsible.


That's been my experience. I just put the last one in my trunk.

The wheelchair. Not the rider!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

surlyuber619 said:


> that shit is most likely not going to fit in my car.


Wheelchairs are collapsible, ya know?

I'm always more accommodating when it comes to the disabled. I'm thankful that I have healthy legs to walk on. You should be too.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> That's been my experience. I just put the last one in my trunk.
> 
> The wheelchair. Not the rider!!


I've had a lot of riders I would have liked to put in the trunk.


----------



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Wheelchairs are collapsible, ya know?
> 
> I'm always more accommodating when it comes to the disabled. I'm thankful that I have healthy legs to walk on. You should be too.


They are but I agree that at minimum people with items this big should be calling for XL. PAX can't assume their stuff will fit into our cars. That said I agree with you that we are both blessed to be healthy and can walk with no issues. Here is my trunk. You tell me how I can fit a wheelchair in?


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


We're not in the business of transporting cargo. 
99% of the time an Uber driver can survive without even using the trunk.

Shoebox cars win all day.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Not all wheelchairs are collapsible.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MHR said:


> Not all wheelchairs are collapsible.


But, all paxholes are.
ONE of em has to get in the trunk.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> But, all paxholes are.
> ONE of em has to get in the trunk.


I hereby declare this the post of the day


----------



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

CaptainToo said:


> I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


A Fusion is not a shoebox car as you put it. Mid Size bigger than Prius and a lot of "X" type of rides.


----------



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


Actually these are the most efficient cars for getting people around quickly. Good fuel economy, easy to drive, and best cars to uber in.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I've never regretted taking a disabled/wheelchair pax. It costs only a little extra time and they are so appreciative. I do have a large trunk tho...Nissan Altima.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Wheelchairs are generally collapsible.





Pax Collector said:


> Wheelchairs are collapsible


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^all of the above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



CaptainToo said:


> I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


............because few people are able to find a larger car that sells for 1979 prices.............................................



MHR said:


> Not all wheelchairs are collapsible.


No, but many are.



LAPenguin said:


> A Fusion is not a shoebox car as you put it. Mid Size bigger than Prius and a lot of "X" type of rides.


I have a Fusion as my UberX car and a Fusion as my cab. I have fit foldable wheelchairs into both. There have been one or two cases where I did have to put it into the back seat. Most customers in foldable wheelchairs prefer to ride in the front seat, anyhow.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wheelchairs do not fit in my hatchback. Walkers fit, but just barely. Kids strollers too.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> We're not in the business of transporting cargo.
> 99% of the time an Uber driver can survive without even using the trunk.
> 
> Shoebox cars win all day.


True enough, but as a side note I have noticed on several occasions when dropping people off at airports that those cars don't seem to be getting ping priority on airport runs which are generally relatively speaking lucrative runs.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

CaptainToo said:


> I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


If you need a trunk, call a taxi, which are required by law in most places to have an empty trunk.

Rideshare drivers are sharing their personal vehicle for rides. Their personal vehicle may have personal items in the trunk. The rider should not assume it's their's to use.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Wheelchairs are collapsible, ya know?
> 
> I'm always more accommodating when it comes to the disabled. I'm thankful that I have healthy legs to walk on. You should be too.


I am too...I had an elderly couple trying to get to an appointment and the male was disabled. His wife could not get him in and out herself. I didn't hesitate and helped them (was a long ride), she was teary when they left bc they didn't have anyone and it was always an issue. She gave me 20 bucks for helping, I'm not a saint but was one of the few pleasant outcomes of Uber lol.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DiceyDan said:


> I am too...I had an elderly couple trying to get to an appointment and the male was disabled. His wife could not get him in and out herself. I didn't hesitate and helped them (was a long ride), she was teary when they left bc they didn't have anyone and it was always an issue. She gave me 20 bucks for helping, I'm not a saint but was one of the few pleasant outcomes of Uber lol.


Yep. It's a stark reminder that one day I might be in their shoes when I get old. It's always good to make little deposits in the Karma bank here and there.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yep. It's a stark reminder that one day I might be in their shoes when I get old.


When?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> When?


Optimist me thinks I have a good half a century left in me, the pessimist side says I'm doomed in a decade or two.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Optimist me thinks I have a good half a century left in me, the pessimist side says I'm doomed in a decade or two.


You joined this forum about the same time as me. You have more than 2000 more posts than do I. Yet you have the same number of trophy points as do I.

Considering I've gotten dinged by the mods on multiple occasions, you must have really pissed them off. Good for you!

But I'm sure you have many more badges than do I. And that's the only thing that truly matters....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> You joined this forum about the same time as me. You have more than 2000 more posts than do I. Yet you have the same number of trophy points as do I.
> 
> Considering I've gotten dinged by the mods on multiple occasions, you must have really pissed them off. Good for you!
> 
> But I'm sure you have many more badges than do I. And that's the only thing that truly matters....


Trophy points plateau at 113. No matter how many messages and likes you have, it stays the same.

You're right. Badges DO matter! So do stars


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Trophy points plateau at 113. No matter how many messages and likes you have, it stays the same.
> 
> You're right. Badges DO matter! So do stars


Not true


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not true
> 
> View attachment 290168


I see 133 points for posting only one message??!! I call bogus.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not true
> 
> View attachment 290168


And THAT is a glitch in the system lol


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> If you need a trunk, call a taxi, which are required by law in most places to have an empty trunk.
> 
> Rideshare drivers are sharing their personal vehicle for rides. Their personal vehicle may have personal items in the trunk. The rider should not assume it's their's to use.


Bingo!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

CaptainToo said:


> I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


Because we are being paid three @%[email protected]% dollars for the ride.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Wheelchairs are generally collapsible.


My bad back is collapsible too!


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

At least they were upfront about it. They might not have been elderly either. It could've been someone with another disability and would've been a whole different can of worms.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

This is one of those ethical dilemmas. Yes I want to help the Disabled. I have picked up elderly couples that needed Extraordinary assistance. Some people need ambulances not Uber.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

And some need a padded van...


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


We aren't Uhauls


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> My bad back is collapsible too!


That's the way Uber and Lyft like their drivers; REAL EASY to bend over.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Wheelchairs are collapsible, ya know?
> 
> I'm always more accommodating when it comes to the disabled. I'm thankful that I have healthy legs to walk on. You should be too.


Been in a wheelchair before for a few months, it's easy to not understand when your legs have always worked.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

surlyuber619 said:


> UGH
> 
> aren't they supposed to be calling for uberassist or uberaccess or whatever it is?
> 
> ...


Geez, what an attitude. I would do my best to try to accommodate. I happen to have enough room in my trunk but if I didn't I would give it my best try to get them in the front and put wheel chair in back seat. It takes a little more time but I'm going to do what I can for someone in that situation. Do you hide and shuffle blind people?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

LAPenguin said:


> A Fusion is not a shoebox car as you put it. Mid Size bigger than Prius and a lot of "X" type of rides.


Bigger....yes. more leg room, doubt it? More cargo space, definitely not? Poorly designed batteries that take up an entire trunk, definitely!


----------



## MacAngus (Feb 22, 2018)

I've taken a couple of disabled people one with wheelchair others with walkers. They've always been very nice and generous.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

MacAngus said:


> I've taken a couple of disabled people one with wheelchair others with walkers. They've always been very nice and generous.


Same here,


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

surlyuber619 said:


> UGH
> 
> aren't they supposed to be calling for uberassist or uberaccess or whatever it is?
> 
> ...


If you have a sedan like a Camry the wheelchair folds up really easy and fits in the trunk, the new ones are light and it's not a problem. in a Prius I don't know I have a Prius now ( the bigger one) and I just have to try it and see

These kinds of trips don't come up that often and my advice is to try and see if it'll fit if not ask them to find another car-- a sedan


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> If you have a sedan like a Camry the wheelchair folds up really easy and fits in the trunk, the new ones are light and it's not a problem. in a Prius I don't know I have a Prius now ( the bigger one) and I just have to try it and see
> 
> These kinds of trips don't come up that often and my advice is to try and see if it'll fit if not ask them to find another car-- a sedan


I've taken lots of trips like that -- mainly in a taxi, but some in rideshare. The problem with Uber/Lyft is the liability aspect of it. Typically if a customer is in a wheelchair you have to help them get in and out of the vehicle. Often we are getting paid under $5 for these rides. Sometimes as low as $2.50 or $3. It's just not enough for both the labor and the risk. If in helping the customer in, they fall down and rack up $7,000 in medical bills, can they sue us? Does the insurance cover us???

I'm not some jerk. I generally want to help the disabled. OTOH, I'm not even getting half the fare for these short trips and am already taking a lot of risk without having to do extra stuff like this. I can totally understand why drivers would cancel. Myself I take them when I am in the mood to do it.

Again, I'm no jerk. But at the same time I can't stop the car and give every homeless person I see $1. Then I'd be homeless too when I am unable to pay my rent. See where I am going with this? There is a balance.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Wheelchairs are collapsible, ya know?
> 
> I'm always more accommodating when it comes to the disabled. I'm thankful that I have healthy legs to walk on. You should be too.


Not all trunks fit wheelchairs. In my car I have to fold down both rear seats to get a wheel chair in (Chevy Cruze Hatchback). Other cars have giant hybrid batteries in the trunk, eating up space.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Again, I'm no jerk. .


Jury is still out on that one, buddy.
When we finally decide you will be notified where to pick up your 'nice guy' card, or 'jerk' card.
I have one of each. 
Kind of a conflicted guy.

I remain,
Your Uber Bastid


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

It could be worse...Accept a ride, a few seconds later pax texts "I have diarrhea". Yes, it always could be worse.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Not all trunks fit wheelchairs. In my car I have to fold down both rear seats to get a wheel chair in (Chevy Cruze Hatchback). Other cars have giant hybrid batteries in the trunk, eating up space.


If it doesn't fit, then it doesn't fit lol


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> If it doesn't fit...


...you must acquit!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> ...you must acquit!


In our case, "You must shuffle".


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

The last time I took a wheelchair bound passenger. He had his legs bound. Like a mummy. He bled on my footwell. And whatever fluid coming from his swollen legs leaked on the seat.

He dropped $40 out of his backpack and got a $200 charge. Would do it again.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> I've taken lots of trips like that -- mainly in a taxi, but some in rideshare. The problem with Uber/Lyft is the liability aspect of it. Typically if a customer is in a wheelchair you have to help them get in and out of the vehicle. Often we are getting paid under $5 for these rides. Sometimes as low as $2.50 or $3. It's just not enough for both the labor and the risk. If in helping the customer in, they fall down and rack up $7,000 in medical bills, can they sue us? Does the insurance cover us???
> 
> I'm not some jerk. I generally want to help the disabled. OTOH, I'm not even getting half the fare for these short trips and am already taking a lot of risk without having to do extra stuff like this. I can totally understand why drivers would cancel. Myself I take them when I am in the mood to do it.
> 
> Again, I'm no jerk. But at the same time I can't stop the car and give every homeless person I see $1. Then I'd be homeless too when I am unable to pay my rent. See where I am going with this? There is a balance.


They don't come that often, it's really not that big of a deal. Most can walk somewhat, the few that are totally without legs, that's rare, I had one the other day, and he didnt need my help. NO one is talking about giving money way.

As for the fair, you win some, you lose on some, you ought to know that by know. You roll with the punches. I've done these, and never saw the need to post about them or complain about them. Same with little old ladies and their groceries. Just take the ride and don't worry about it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Just take the ride and don't worry about it.


Sorry but his concerns are both legitimate and reasonable, and your response unduly minimizes those legitimate concerns.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> Sorry but his concerns are both legitimate and reasonable, and your response unduly minimizes those legitimate concerns.


I've been in the transportation biz for 15 years, 5 of those with uber, can't count how many wheelchairs I've handled over the years and never gave it a second thought.

In my experience, his concern is much ado about nothing.

really.

"unduly" ? Give me a break.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been in the transportation biz for 15 years, 5 of those with uber, can't count how many wheelchairs I've handled over the years and never gave it a second thought.
> 
> In my experience, his concern is much ado about nothing.
> 
> ...


I hear you, and I'll grant that that's your experience. I'm sure that someone sued by a rider who fell while he was being assisted by the driver into the car seat would have a different perspective on this issue.

Point is the possibility exists, and as long as it does concern over it is legitimate, and is reasonable.

You have a higher tolerance for the possible risk then he does I get it, but it doesn't invalidate his concerns.

Given that it's just silly to tell him don't worry about it. It's clear that he already does, that he's not alone, and that as long as the possibility exists that's not likely to change just because you've managed to avoid a negative experience to date.

Telling him to not worry is at best unhelpful.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> If it doesn't fit, then it doesn't fit lol


That's what she said


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've hauled three people in wheelchairs, in a very small four-door car. It's never been a problem.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> I've hauled three people in wheelchairs, in a very small four-door car. It's never been a problem.


Yeah with my sub-compact hatchback it wasn't a problem, luggage was more an issue than a wheelchair in that car.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If it fits, it ships, as long as it isn't a bunch of items, and they didn't do UberPoo.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


Because it's transport for people. Not a moving company.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> They don't come that often, it's really not that big of a deal. Most can walk somewhat, the few that are totally without legs, that's rare, I had one the other day, and he didnt need my help. NO one is talking about giving money way.
> 
> As for the fair, you win some, you lose on some, you ought to know that by know. You roll with the punches. I've done these, and never saw the need to post about them or complain about them. Same with little old ladies and their groceries. Just take the ride and don't worry about it.


It depends though. In some areas a person might get a lot of these. In other areas not so much. For instance I live near a assistive living place. If I took pings from my house I might get 1-3 of these a day.

There have only been a few cases where I have purposely skipped pings like this (declined them). Usually it was because I was at $3-$5 per hour for the day and just wasn't in the mood to do the extra work so that Uber/Lyft could collect $5 while I got $3 with no tip.

Where the concern is VERY legitimate I think is the liability aspect. Sure, something probably isn't going to happen BUT it is far more likely to happen with such a ping and the risk of significant damages are much higher. Again, are we covered if when helping the passenger in they fall and break their hip? That could very well become a $200,000+ lawsuit. It's a very legitimate concern and if we aren't covered 100% by the company then the $3 we are getting for the ride definitely doesn't cover our risk.

Again I try to be a nice guy but I've been in the transportation industry for over a decade and it took me a while but I finally realized that I need to look out for #1 too. Sometimes being a nice guy will get you killed or eating out of a dumpster. This doesn't mean that I am a jerk to everyone but it does mean I need to maintain a balance and "protect myself at all times" (as they say in Boxing).


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> It depends though. In some areas a person might get a lot of these. In other areas not so much. For instance I live near a assistive living place. If I took pings from my house I might get 1-3 of these a day.


Point well made.



touberornottouber said:


> Where the concern is VERY legitimate I think is the liability aspect. Sure, something probably isn't going to happen BUT it is far more likely to happen with such a ping and the risk of significant damages are much higher. Again, are we covered if when helping the passenger in they fall and break their hip? That could very well become a $200,000+ lawsuit. It's a very legitimate concern and if we aren't covered 100% by the company then the $3 we are getting for the ride definitely doesn't cover our risk.


Here's the thing if the pax falls and hurts themselves while you were assisting them to get into your car, but never made it into your car are drivers even covered by uber's/lyft's insurance? To date I have neither, heard, read, or been assured that drivers would be covered in that event.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

surlyuber619 said:


> UGH
> 
> aren't they supposed to be calling for uberassist or uberaccess or whatever it is?
> 
> ...


I've only had one of these.

[RRiiinnnngggg. Against better judgment I answer the phone]
- Hi! I have a wheelchair!
- It won't fit in my car; I'm driving a Camry Hybrid with limited trunk space. You'll need to cancel and request a larger vehicle"
- It fits just fine in a Prius
- I'm not driving a Prius. 
- But....
[End call]


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> If you have a sedan like a Camry the wheelchair folds up really easy and fits in the trunk, the new ones are light and it's not a problem. in a Prius I don't know I have a Prius now ( the bigger one) and I just have to try it and see
> 
> These kinds of trips don't come up that often and my advice is to try and see if it'll fit if not ask them to find another car-- a sedan


So long as it's only one or two riders, the Prius backseat has a 60/40 split, so you can put one of these sections, or both, down easily to extend the storage area. Even some sedans do that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> It depends though. In some areas a person might get a lot of these. In other areas not so much. For instance I live near a assistive living place. If I took pings from my house I might get 1-3 of these a day.
> 
> There have only been a few cases where I have purposely skipped pings like this (declined them). Usually it was because I was at $3-$5 per hour for the day and just wasn't in the mood to do the extra work so that Uber/Lyft could collect $5 while I got $3 with no tip.
> 
> ...


It's illegal for you to decline these rides and if you have a question about liability a call to your insurance agent would quickly clear things up.


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

LAPenguin said:


> They are but I agree that at minimum people with items this big should be calling for XL. PAX can't assume their stuff will fit into our cars. That said I agree with you that we are both blessed to be healthy and can walk with no issues. Here is my trunk. You tell me how I can fit a wheelchair in?
> 
> View attachment 290115


Fusion Energi? I have one too. We managed to take that to the beach four of us and a lot of stuff.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

They see my rollin’, they hatin’


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Adam86 said:


> Actually these are the most efficient cars for getting people around quickly. Good fuel economy, easy to drive, and best cars to uber in.


What's your next post? How drinking water is the least expensive way to quench your thirst?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> So long as it's only one or two riders, the Prius backseat has a 60/40 split, so you can put one of these sections, or both, down easily to extend the storage area. Even some sedans do that.


Yes.
I find the vast majority of the time people in wheelchairs tend to be by themselves or with one other person


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Z129 said:


> Wheelchairs are generally collapsible.


Particularly when you run over them. Oh....sorry 'bout that.

.


----------



## Scotto Florida (Jan 15, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Tie em to the back and tow.


LOL with the passenger still in it. Just toss em blanket if it's a bit chilly out.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> I just dont understand why Uber and Lyft allow drivers to operate shoebox cars with shoebox trunks.


Because those shoebox cars make Uber/Lyft (and drivers) more money than bigger cars - especially in smaller towns where most of paxs use basic Uber X.
Uber X pays the same whether you drive a Chevy Spark or a Chevy Impala.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

LAPenguin said:


> They are but I agree that at minimum people with items this big should be calling for XL. PAX can't assume their stuff will fit into our cars. That said I agree with you that we are both blessed to be healthy and can walk with no issues. Here is my trunk. You tell me how I can fit a wheelchair in?
> 
> View attachment 290115


Had you purchased the non-hybrid version, you would have had plenty of room.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LAPenguin said:


> They are but I agree that at minimum people with items this big should be calling for XL. PAX can't assume their stuff will fit into our cars. That said I agree with you that we are both blessed to be healthy and can walk with no issues. Here is my trunk. You tell me how I can fit a wheelchair in?
> 
> View attachment 290115


That car should not be allowed to Uber.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

surlyuber619 said:


> UGH
> 
> aren't they supposed to be calling for uberassist or uberaccess or whatever it is?
> 
> ...


Wish I had been in the area to pickup your leftovers.
I have even had uberpool with a motorized wheelchair - ok, yes that irked me a bit, I had to break it down and stow the pieces, then re-assemble. But the woman was nicer than could be and if she had other options, she would have been using them. If I recall she didn't tip either, but that ended up being one of the nicer trips given that week. It didn't exactly cost me more to be helpful.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DexNex said:


> Had you purchased the non-hybrid version, you would have had plenty of room.


... and then you'd have lots and lots of very happy customers, and maybe earn a lot of stars.

(Doing a good job for Uber is like wetting yourself in a dark suit. You get a warm feeling all over, but nobody notices.)


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

surlyuber619 said:


> UGH
> 
> aren't they supposed to be calling for uberassist or uberaccess or whatever it is?
> 
> ...


These casuality are not often you should better help money are not everything in this platform when you meet disabled person


----------



## uberpaxi (Nov 9, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> I've never regretted taking a disabled/wheelchair pax. It costs only a little extra time and they are so appreciative. I do have a large trunk tho...Nissan Altima.


so you put the hadicap pax in the trunk w/the wheel chair? hmmm


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

LAPenguin


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MY certificate says:

_Certification of Excellence
for
A Comfortable and Restful Trunk
_
It came with the car when I bought it used in 1986. It's a 72 Lincoln, previously owned by "NYC Mafia". I think it was a staff car. Has some stains in the trunk, and one bullet hole, but it's a good car.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

LAPenguin said:


> Here is my trunk. You tell me how I can fit a wheelchair in?
> View attachment 290115


I really like the Fusion Hybrid but the trunk space sucks. The regular Fusion trunk is cavernous.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

surlyuber619 said:


> Accept ride, few seconds later... "I have a wheel chair"


Few seconds later, driver replies back, "I just got a flat tire."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'



AllGold said:


> I really like the Fusion Hybrid but the trunk space sucks. The regular Fusion trunk is cavernous.


But it's a Found on Road Dead vehicle.


----------

